# no power at all



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

I was upgrading my Tivo's drive to a larger drive when my USB adapter accidently touched the power supply while it was still plugged in and now I have no more power at all, the fan doesn't spin at all, what could be the problem? 
the unit is a Philips DSR704, thank you


----------



## rbautch (Feb 6, 2004)

bnm81002 said:


> I was upgrading my Tivo's drive to a larger drive when my USB adapter accidently touched the power supply while it was still plugged in and now I have no more power at all, the fan doesn't spin at all, what could be the problem?
> the unit is a Philips DSR704, thank you


Happened to me many times. There's a surface mount fuse that is usually the culprit. Otherwise you can purchase a new power supply for about $50.


----------



## bnm81002 (Oct 3, 2004)

rbautch said:


> Happened to me many times. There's a surface mount fuse that is usually the culprit. Otherwise you can purchase a new power supply for about $50.


where is the fuse located please? here's a link of my unit's power supply, go to COMPATIABLE WITH: Philips DSR704,
http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php 
thank you


----------



## JWThiers (Apr 13, 2005)

bnm81002 said:


> where is the fuse located please? here's a link of my unit's power supply, go to COMPATIABLE WITH: Philips DSR704,
> http://www.weaknees.com/tivo-power-supply.php
> thank you


Its the thing with all the scorch marks around it. 

I just couldn't resist. Sorry, Its been a while since I've had mine open but it is a surface mount fuse and it should be close to the power supply.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

well, I've been working on a how to for couple weeks but, have been having a brain fart on how catalog each part of the PSU and possible out comes if it all shuts down but, it's been tuff since I have only one PSU for testing. The funny thing is i never thought once about the fuse going out but, things happen..

Here is a link www.mfslive.org


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Here is a post  I made a while back about troubleshooting a blown fuse.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

goony said:


> Here is a post  I made a while back about troubleshooting a blown fuse.


Just read your post the info was very good do you mind if i use it to update the write up?


----------



## Krstofer (Jan 30, 2002)

I hope you guys don't mind if I tag on this thread. I am getting a weird noise that I think is coming from my power supply. How can I test it to make sure I ned a new one before spending the 70 bux?


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

luder said:


> Just read your post the info was very good do you mind if i use it to update the write up?


Sure, fine with me as long as you include my proviso *Proceed at your own risk from here only if you feel comfortable/familiar with electronic stuff and dangerous voltages.*


----------



## goony (Nov 20, 2003)

Krstofer said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if I tag on this thread. I am getting a weird noise that I think is coming from my power supply. How can I test it to make sure I ned a new one before spending the 70 bux?


Well, is the noise so loud it is distracting? If not, let it stay noisy until it dies!

It might not be the power supply, but since you named that item you probably know darn well that it is.

*Proceed at your own risk from here only if you feel comfortable/familiar with electronic stuff and dangerous voltages.*

You could take the lid off and operate it on your kitchen table with just the power cord connected and carefully listen... the only things inside the box that might make a noise are the fan, the power supply and the hard drive. All 3 are replaceable.

Transformers in power supplies will sometimes start to 'sing' if they have a loose winding.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

I'll post your link in the thread.. My project on the power supply slowly halted i've been pretty lazy.. I want to kick it up a notch but, i'm almost at the end of the rope. I'll try to push myself into getting more info. I totally forgot about the Upgrade Center Sorry guys.


----------



## luder (Sep 7, 2006)

Krstofer said:


> I hope you guys don't mind if I tag on this thread. I am getting a weird noise that I think is coming from my power supply. How can I test it to make sure I ned a new one before spending the 70 bux?


I agree with goony make sure you take your time locating the sound. I also update the link with a how to in locating noise. As you look into that I'll try to catalog the psu but, it's going to be a bit b/c I'm not a professional If you could get a sound clip or a picture here i could try to figure it out.. Hopefully it's nothing major but, let us know


----------

